# AOC G2460V FreeSync aktivieren?!



## dreamdomain (7. November 2018)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem: In Forza Horizon 4 habe ich leichtes Tearing (in Forza selbst Vsync aus und FPS unbegrenzt) obwohl ich FreeSync über die Radeon Adrenalin Software angemacht habe. DP Kabel benutze ich auch und habe über Windows Einstellungen die Frequenz auf die maximalen 75Hz gestellt. Auf meinem Monitorrand steht sogar FreeSync, aber in den Monitor Einstellungen (über die Tasten unten rechts) finde ich keine FreeSync Option. Habe DP-Fhgk. von 1.1 auf 1.2 gestellt, hab das irgendwo gelesen. Bringt alles nichts, mit Vsync kein Tearing, Vsync aus = leichtes Tearing obwohl FreeSync über Radeon Software an.
Grafikkarte ist eine Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse.

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2018)

Kommst du über 75fps?


----------



## dreamdomain (7. November 2018)

Ist auf 75 FPS begrenzt. Hab in den Windows Monitor Einstellungen 75hz eingestellt und in Forza Horizon 4 die FPS auf unbegrenzt (ansonsten gäbe es noch die Optionen 60, 30 und 20). FreeSync in Radeon Software nach wie vor an.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2018)

Also im Treiber auf 75fps begrenzt.
Geh mal auf 72-73fps runter und guck ob es besser wird.


----------



## dreamdomain (7. November 2018)

Wie stelle ich die FPS im Treiber runter? Finde dazu keine Option...


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2018)

ICh denke du hast die fps im Treiber schon begrenzt?
Oder wie hast du die begrenzt?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. November 2018)

Er hat die Refreshrate auf 75 Hz gelocked, nicht die fps ^^

@ TE: Ich empfehle dir mal den MSI Afterburner (inkl. RTSS) zu installieren. Da kannst du die fps einfach auf 73 begrenzen. Dann solltest du die ganze Zeit in der FreeSync Range bleiben und keine Probleme mehr haben


----------



## dreamdomain (8. November 2018)

Also versteht mich nicht falsch, aber mit dem Afterburner hatte ich keine guten Erfahrungen und der ist für mich ehrlich gesagt keine Option. @Einwegkartoffel kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären mit dieser Range? Habe auch mal 74 FPS kurz, aber das ändert nichts am Tearing. Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein FreeSync zum Laufen zu bringen, habe schließlich eine AMD GPU und einen FreeSync Monitor...


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2018)

Wird denn Freesync im Treiber als aktiv angezeigt?

Am besten aktivierst du im Treiber Frame Rate Target Control und stellst irgendeinen Wert ein der 2 FPS Sicherheitsabstand innerhalb deiner Freesyncspanne hält. In deinem Fall müssten das dann 50-73 sein.


----------



## IICARUS (8. November 2018)

Kenne mich mit FreeSync nicht aus, aber wenn ich als Beispiel G-Sync von Nvidia nehme würde ich auch Tearing bekommen wenn die Hz des Monitors überschritten werden. Da G-Sync über die Hz des Monitors nicht mehr läuft und FPS nicht begrenzen kann. In diesem Fall muss ich dann schon dazu sorgen das ich die FPS bis oder knapp unterhalb der Hz des Monitors begrenze. Das mache ich in dem die Einstellungen in einem Spiel so gewählt werden das ich etwa 10-30 FPS darunter liege oder manche Spiele haben hierzu auch einen FPS Begrenzer. Zur Not tut es auch V-Sync was ich aber möglichst meide.

Und darauf sind die anderen Beiträge auch aus, da ich davon ausgehe das es mit dem FreeSync nicht anders ist.
Dieser Helfer Synchronisieren die Hz mit den momentan herrschenden FPS. Bedeutet... hast du 60 FPS werden die Hz von 75 Hz auf 60 Hz herunter gesetzt. Aus diesem Grund wird auch dein FreeSync funktionieren, da es keine FPS beschränken wird.

Das ganze kannst du in diesem Video von mir besser sehen.
Vom Spiel her werden oben Links die FPS angezeigt und die große Anzeige wird  von einer Funktion meines Monitors eingeblendet und bilden die momentanen Hz die mittels G-Sync an die FPS gleich gestellt werden. Daher musste ich das Video auch mit dem Handy aufzeichnen da die Anzeige vom Monitor aus sonst nicht mit aufgezeichnet werden würde. Ist daher etwas verwackelt. Ab der zweiten Hälfte des Videos stelle ich auf V-Sync damit die FPS nicht über 120 HZ gehen. Denn zuvor kann man gut sehen das die FPS darüber gehen aber die Anzeige der Hz bei 120 stehen bleibt(Monitor hat 120 Hz).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czUyY-nyzFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. November 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Also versteht mich nicht falsch, aber mit dem Afterburner hatte ich keine guten Erfahrungen und der ist für mich ehrlich gesagt keine Option. @Einwegkartoffel kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären mit dieser Range? Habe auch mal 74 FPS kurz, aber das ändert nichts am Tearing. Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein FreeSync zum Laufen zu bringen, habe schließlich eine AMD GPU und einen FreeSync Monitor...



Dein Monitor hat eine FreeSync Range von 48-75. Liegen deinen fps außerhalb dieser Range (völlig egal, ob drunter oder drüber), bringt dir FreeSync gar nichts. Daher musst du entweder

a) deine Settings so wählen, dass du *immer* in diesem Bereich bist. Das ist schwierig bis unmöglich, da man eig immer mal "Ausreißer " hat.
b) deine fps begrenzen und die Software so einstellen, dass du auf keinen Fall "unten raus" rutschen kannst 
c) falls es noch ne Möglichkeit gibt, darf hier gerne ergänzt werden 

Methode b) hab ich zB auch bei mir....fps sind max 140 möglich. Ich komme also auf keine Fall über die 144. Naja und da ich am liebsten mit wenigstens 100 fps spiele, hab ich eig nie das Problem, dass ich <48 komme ^^


----------



## dreamdomain (8. November 2018)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt einfach in der Radeon Adrenalin Software die FPS auf 73 begrenzt, seitdem kein Tearing mehr. Einstellungen sind wie gesagt 75Hz über Windows Monitor Einstellungen (Mein Monitor kann max. 75Hz), FreeSync aktiviert und in Forza FPS auf unbegrenzt. Vielleicht hilft das ja irgendjemanden mal. Bei mir hat's jetzt zum Glück geklappt.


----------

